# critique my jumps



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Might want to learn how to hit a jump.


----------



## jcdoc107 (Jan 10, 2011)

yea, first time. looking for advice.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

you just started last feb? look pretty good to me. if you're just starting, try not to worry too much about ollieing or popping off the jump. just go really fast and let the jump do most of the work. once you're comfortable with hitting jumps at a good speed, which judging from the video, you actually are, then think about ollieing or popping. 

try not to flail your arms in the air or when you come down from the jumps. looks like you're coming down really hard on some of those jumps. but then again i'm guilty of the same thing. I tend to flail coming out of my grabs myself.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

You just started last February? You're coming along just fine. Don't listen to BA. He's a good dude, but damn he can be a douche sometimes. This was one of those times. 

To be clear, I'm not claiming to be immune to that myself.


----------



## jcdoc107 (Jan 10, 2011)

I felt like grabs kept me more stable in the air with less flailing of my arms. I think I tried to grab in most of those shots but missed on most. Thanks for the help.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

yeah grabs are great for stability in the air


----------



## FishyFred (Feb 16, 2011)

jyuen said:


> looks like you're coming down really hard on some of those jumps.


I think he might be standing up too straight. He's landing hard because he isn't bending his knees enough.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> You just started last February? You're coming along just fine. Don't listen to BA. He's a good dude, but damn he can be a douche sometimes. This was one of those times.
> 
> To be clear, I'm not claiming to be immune to that myself.


How's it being a douche he can't jump he puts his body in the wrong position which is why there's all that flailing and pulling the board behind him. Keep doing that and wait till the knee goes pop because he's too stiff when he lands.


----------



## FishyFred (Feb 16, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> How's it being a douche he can't jump he puts his body in the wrong position which is why there's all that flailing and pulling the board behind him. Keep doing that and wait till the knee goes pop because he's too stiff when he lands.


It's being a douche because you weren't nice enough to tell him what was wrong with his jump. Now that I know you were withholding tips that could save his knees, you look even worse.


----------



## jcdoc107 (Jan 10, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> How's it being a douche he can't jump he puts his body in the wrong position which is why there's all that flailing and pulling the board behind him. Keep doing that and wait till the knee goes pop because he's too stiff when he lands.



Can you help tell me how I can put my body in the proper position. Also I'm not sure what you mean by pulling the board bening me.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

FishyFred said:


> It's being a douche because you weren't nice enough to tell him what was wrong with his jump. Now that I know you were withholding tips that could save his knees, you look even worse.


Oh fuck off douche bag not my job to tell him how to fix it he just wanted to know what we thought. Oh no I was honest I'm the asshole for pointing out it looks horrible.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Oh fuck off douche bag not my job to tell him how to fix it he just wanted to know what we thought. Oh no I was honest I'm the asshole for pointing out it looks horrible.


i will have to agree with popular opinion here. dick move.
it's posts like that that turn people away from the forums.


----------



## itzzzberny (Mar 6, 2011)

ryannorthcott said:


> i will have to agree with popular opinion here. dick move.
> it's posts like that that turn people away from the forums.


Have been using forums for over 8-10 years. BA is showing signs of being a "Troll". He probably isn't but just wanted to get some "cool guy" points for posting "Might want to learn how to hit a jump."
. The name of this section is called Tips, Tricks & Instructors. 
Try posting stuff thats only helpful and not making a douche statement.
If you attempted to give a helpful tip rather than a douche statement maybe people won't call you a douche.


BTW i'm not saying your a douche BA, but you are showing some douche-like characteristics. Save your anger for skiers who get in your way... 

To OP: great jumps for only being a year in. I was just at mammoth as well and it was so nice. which runs did you film those on? they looked tucked away (nice looking run). I spent most my day on thunderbound. throwing a grab will definitely keep you calmer in the air and will also make your jump look a lot cleaner. just keep riding and let the hater's hate.


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Oh fuck off douche bag not my job to tell him how to fix it he just wanted to know what we thought. Oh no I was honest I'm the asshole for pointing out it looks horrible.


Why would you come into a thread asking for advice and then be a dick to the guy about not knowing how to hit a jump? thats why he posted this, to ask for help and advice, if you dont wana give him any or try to help, just stay out.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

This thread is too funny...I'll have to agree that you have some ways to go in hitting jumps. But on a side note, damn do I wish I lived in Mammoth.


----------



## jcdoc107 (Jan 10, 2011)

itzzzberny said:


> which runs did you film those on? they looked tucked away (nice looking run). I spent most my day on thunderbound.



right under chair 20 through the trees there is a nice boarder x style run.


----------



## itzzzberny (Mar 6, 2011)

jcdoc107 said:


> right under chair 20 through the trees there is a nice boarder x style run.


thanks for sharing the trail. i hope it'll still be there on my next trip up. supposedly Mammoth will be open just as long as last year :thumbsup: (July 4th) keep them fingers crossed.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

What is the name of this thread? "critique my jumps" What did I do? I critiqued them oh no I'm an asshole cause I gave an honest opinion. Why don't you fluffy bunny hugger pillow biters just calm the fuck down and remove your heads from your ass? Wow he's ridden for a year and he can hit jumps woo hoo I know a hundred kids that can't turn that could hit those jumps too want to go praise them?

Call me what you want but I did what was asked.


----------



## slckofit (Jan 28, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> What is the name of this thread? "critique my jumps" What did I do? I critiqued them oh no I'm an asshole cause I gave an honest opinion. Why don't you fluffy bunny hugger pillow biters just *calm the fuck down* and remove your heads from your ass? Wow he's ridden for a year and he can hit jumps woo hoo I know a hundred kids that can't turn that could hit those jumps too want to go praise them?
> 
> Call me what you want but I did what was asked.


Lol, a lot of anger built up inside you huh? 

You should try some of your own advice.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> What is the name of this thread? "critique my jumps" What did I do? I critiqued them oh no I'm an asshole cause I gave an honest opinion. Why don't you fluffy bunny hugger pillow biters just calm the fuck down and remove your heads from your ass? Wow he's ridden for a year and he can hit jumps woo hoo I know a hundred kids that can't turn that could hit those jumps too want to go praise them?
> 
> Call me what you want but I did what was asked.


you didn't critique shit, you said: Might want to learn how to hit a jump.

how is that a critique? it's a facetious negative comment that did nothing but piss off the OP. would you have appreciated a comment like that if you were just learning and were seeking advice?


----------



## Haho (Oct 10, 2010)

Nice vid and great quality!
What camera did you use?

You are doing good man. Just keep practicing and be passion and it will come


----------



## jcdoc107 (Jan 10, 2011)

Haho said:


> Nice vid and great quality!
> What camera did you use?
> 
> You are doing good man. Just keep practicing and be passion and it will come


The vid was taken with a gopro hd. In some of the shots there is complete white out of the snow with no detail. I think it's because it was too sunny with lots of glare off the snow.


----------



## itzzzberny (Mar 6, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> What is the name of this thread? "critique my jumps" What did I do? I critiqued them oh no I'm an asshole cause I gave an honest opinion. Why don't you fluffy bunny hugger pillow biters just calm the fuck down and remove your heads from your ass? Wow he's ridden for a year and he can hit jumps woo hoo I know a hundred kids that can't turn that could hit those jumps too want to go praise them?
> 
> Call me what you want but I did what was asked.


There is a difference between "Critique" and "Criticize" you obviously chose to criticize.


----------



## jonas007 (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow, wish I lived near Mammoth, that tree run looks like fun!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

jonas007 said:


> Wow, wish I lived near Mammoth, that tree run looks like fun!


I wish Mammoth lived near me! They seem to have the longest season in North America.


----------



## Haho (Oct 10, 2010)

Donutz said:


> I wish Mammoth lived near me! They seem to have the longest season in North America.


I wouldn't mind living in Vancouver where you are anyway.
:cheeky4:


----------



## jonas007 (Feb 24, 2009)

When are they open till? June? The closest hill to me is only open for another week.


----------



## carvebeast (Dec 13, 2010)

to the op, it looks to me like you are a little on edge when popping off the lip. learning to pop off an edge is a useful tool as you learn spins, but when youre just getting the hang of straight airs/grabs i think its better to make sure and put your base flat as you go off the lip. 

1.) get your setup turns (try not to scrub speed) as you approach the lip.
2.) when you're about 5 feet away, put your base flat, keep your weight centered, and begin loading up the tail as you approach the lip.
3.) pop!
4.) bring your knees up, keep your upper body quiet, and dont lean back or forward. once you get the feel for that floating feeling, then start reaching for various grabs and try some shiftys just to get the feel for moving your board around in the air (will help you when you learn spins).

all this is situational depending on the size of the jump, as you hit bigger features you should just basically let the jump do the work for you and not need to pop as much as others have said.


----------



## itzzzberny (Mar 6, 2011)

jonas007 said:


> When are they open till? June? The closest hill to me is only open for another week.


I was in Mammoth for a fishing trip last year during the 4th of July weekend and i heard it was the last weekend for snowboarding/skiing. I was debating but i chose 
Fishing > snowboarding with a rental.
if you have a chance, fishing in Mammoth in the summer is so much fun. They stock their local lakes with rainbow,brown and brook trout.
also its usually a nice comfy 70 degrees.:thumbsup:

btw i heard this season might be similar to last season, so looks like snowboarding til early july is possible


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Haho said:


> I wouldn't mind living in Vancouver where you are anyway.
> :cheeky4:


During the season, the choice of mountains can't be beat! Whistler, Cypress, Grouse, Seymour, Hemlock, Manning, are all day trips. As are Mt Washington and Baker if you want to brave a ferry lineup or a border lineup respectively. They all start and end the season around the same time though. Whistler keeps going a little later up high on the glacier, but it's not a full-open thing.

Yeah, I know, some of you are hitting your end of season now. And believe me, I feel for you. But I still envy the Mammoth people.

Off-season bites.


----------

